# Apache setup with multi subdomain certificate

## rigor

Hi,

Previously, I had single certificates but the company decided to get a multi subdomain certificate.

So, was given a *.exemple.com certificate to install on my apache servers.

The tech tells me that i dont need a *.key file with this type of certificate like with the single type ones.

I did some research on the net on how to make the setup but came up with bogus.

I'm starting to think that he doesn't know what he's talking about.

I'm I at fault here ? or his he the one ?

Thanks on any info  :Smile: 

----------

## hdcg

Hi rigor,

you are correct. Except for the wildcard in the certifcate's subject the multidomain cert behaves exactly like the single domain one.

Looking only at the configuration both are identical and both need a key file.

Best Regards,

Holger

----------

## rigor

Thanks for the help   :Very Happy: 

----------

